# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ciao.....

## gonny

pershendetje te gjithve,ne radhe te pare dua te pershendes te gjithe qe kane krijuar kete sit te mrekullushem. un quhem agron dhe banoj ne perugia (itali) ku dhe punoj, jam 20 vjec jam ketu qe prej 3 vjetesh, jam nje simpatizant i futbollit skuadra ime e preferuar eshte "inter"

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Mir se erdhe vlla midis nesh 

 te uroj gjith te mirat ne jet 

 me rrespekt ben-shkodrani

----------


## ermal80

mire se erdhe 
forza juve

----------


## Prototype

Mireserdhe !

----------


## GoDDeSS

hey agron! Mire se erdhe. Shpresoj t'ja kalosh mrekullueshem ;-)

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se vjen gonny
ja kalofsh sa me mire
me respect martin

----------


## Blerim London

mire se erdhe 

ja kalofsh sa me mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## BlondiE_18

Gonny mire se erdhe ne forum...have fun :buzeqeshje:

----------


## malli

mire se na erdhe

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mireserdhe Byrazer!

Ja kalofsh sa me mire!

----------


## EndTironci

Gono mir se erdhe nforum plako

----------


## Shijakse

Mireseerdhe GONNY

Kalofsh mire!!!

----------


## ALBA

Mireseerdhe midis nesh gonny ,uroj ta kalosh sa me mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## No`FeaR

mire se erdh 
ja kalofsh mire

----------

